# New Guy, Yote question



## Marine Yote N Angler (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey Yall, 

I've been hearing a lot about this forum so I decided to check it out. I do a lot of fishing for every species in Utah. Lately I've been very interested in getting into coyote hunting. I've got the gear ready and have a few areas I've got my eye on to try. 

Had a few questions on the topic though. I've asked the workers at scheels, sportsmans, smith and Edwards and cabelas and have gotten mixed answers from each of them. Are you required to have a current hunting license in Utah in order to hunt coyote with it being a non protected species? Are you required to wear the 400 sq inches of orange during the big game seasons? If so, even if you are not in buck/bull country?

Also each time I go up to fish near east canyon/ strawberry I always see lots of tracks and hear the calls from the dogs. How does one know where is legal to shoot them? I've looked up the Utah Coyote Bounty Map but that just shows the entire area red... is there some place I can go to get more detailed maps of open land?

Thanks all, Sure I will enjoy this forum. Have a great day!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. No license required ever anywhere in Utah. You are not required to wear orange at all regardless of your location, but common sense may tell you otherwise if you are in an area being hunted. As to legal locations, it is just the same as any area legal to hunt following the distance from homes, roads, etc and according to private property laws. 
As to hunting techniques, here are some notes a few of us shared after attending a seminar that you may find to be helpful http://utahwildlife.net/forum/29-other-kinds-animals/25541-cabelas-predator-calling-seminar.html Best of luck!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome!! Huge29 hit the nail on the head with each of your questions. Good luck!!


----------



## Marine Yote N Angler (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you both very much. Sorry for the slow reply.

So I spoke with a warden today and he said you needed to be a registered hunter in order to hunt coyote, is that accurate? He was a fish cop but I imagine he is pretty well educated...Yet he is the first one I've run into to say that. Thought since they are not protected it was not necessary?

Does anyone know of a map that includes all the different hunting zones together? I can't find a map that shows a total area. I'm having a hard time understanding if where I would love to try is legal. The Predator Control Map simply colors the entire map red... I'm really wanting to try near east canyon. I don't see fences and I have seen multiple maps that show different species available around it. Does anyone know for sure if I can try near these areas? Directly north is a deer zone. Is directly east available? I always see and hear them when I'm up early.

Thanks very much! truly appreciate it!

*Looking at this site, it shows this is a deer zone... so I would be legal correct? http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=569

*Now I'm confused as this one contains the first one http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=610 Are these not where is open for hunting? How does one know? can't make sense out of these maps... thanks for helping a "newb"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't have to be a registered hunter to hunt coyotes in Utah, but if you want to participate in the bounty program then you do need to be registered. If you want to kill coyotes the whole state is open to it, however you have to be aware of private property where you need the owners permission to hunt.

Here is a page for you to check out.


----------



## TargetProne (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes you can hunt coyotes state wide without a license. No orange is necessary. If you want $50 for the ears to turn them in then you'll need to be registered in the DWRs predator program. Welcome, glad to see someone interested in coyote killing, good luck every deer hunter in the state thanks you.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Everyone so far has given you great and correct information. Nobody is going to give you locations though. Most of us have spent a lot of time and money to find the locations we hunt and are not going to give that information to anyone.


----------

